# Installation of VIP222K and



## yopopa

Along the same line as Coach29, in a previous post, is the Satellite Dish 1000.2 compatible with the Dish VIP222K?
The Dish VIP 222K came with a dp Plus Triplexer (175284).
The Satellite Disk came with no instructions or cables.
How do I install cabling from the Dish integrated LNBF to the Receiver? The three LNBF' outputs of the dish and the two inputs of the triplexes have me confused.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## scooper

Run 1 RG6 coax (preferably swept to 2.2 GHz) from the LNB down to the receiver.
You should note the 3 ports on the triplexer - 1 is for the RF output of TV2, and the other two are for the satellite inputs.If you add a diplexer between the triplexer and the LNB, you can use this as a back feed to TV2. Alternatively, you could use the non SAT output on the triplexer as feeding your OTA antenna in (and the diplexer's other input would be to an OTA antenna).


----------



## Bnottt

"yopopa" said:


> Along the same line as Coach29, in a previous post, is the Satellite Dish 1000.2 compatible with the Dish VIP222K?
> The Dish VIP 222K came with a dp Plus Triplexer (175284).
> The Satellite Disk came with no instructions or cables.
> How do I install cabling from the Dish integrated LNBF to the Receiver? The three LNBF' outputs of the dish and the two inputs of the triplexes have me confused.
> Thanks in advance.


Yes, compatible. And a triplexer is only a diplexer and a seperator combined into one. So with it you only have to use one diplexer. Run one line from the tuned dish to the triplexer which should be connected to both sat ports and the home distribution port.

I've attached you a diagram. Hope this helps.


----------



## yopopa

Thanks for getting back Scooper. So as I understand, I can connect one RG-6 cable to any one of the three LNBF outputs on the Dish. I guess this is because the LNBF's are intergated and either of the outputs will give you 110, 119, and 129 coverage. Run that one cable to the input on the triplexer (54-2150Mhz). Connect the two Satellite IN, on the triplexer (Sat1 960-1450Mhz & Sat2 1650-2150Mhz), to each of the satellite IN on the back of the VIP222K. I not worried about TV2 at present.
Again thanks for responding. I was just confused, thinking I had to run three cables from each connection on the dish.


----------



## yopopa

Thanks to you too Bnott for the drawings.


----------



## Help

This diagram was a huge help. DEAD ON PERFECT. Thanks


----------

